# Treh mi (tres mil) maravillosos aportes de Ludaico



## blasita

Estimado Ludaico:
*¡Muchas felicidades por esos tres mil!


*​
Gracias por todos tus comentarios en el foro y por ser tan buena gente. Espero que vengan muchos más.


Un fuerte abrazo.


----------



## Xiscomx

*¡Hola muchacho!:*
*
¡No sabes la envidia sana que nos generas con esos tres mil fructíferos aportes!*
*
Toda una odisea y listón a perseguir para los que te vamos a la zaga.*
*
Ludaico, eres un amigo muy especial para nosotros y nos complace leer todas tus intervenciones que nos ilustran unas y nos regocijan las más.*
*
¡Que cumplas muchos más y ojalá que fueran años para ti y oportunidad de festejarlo los demás contigo!*
*
Gracias por ser tan buen amigo.*
*EyX*


----------



## ukimix

Muchas gracias Ludaico por tu participación en el foro. Es muy grato leer tus comentarios. ¡Un abrazo grande!


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Ludaico:
Muchas felicidades también de mí. Tus aportes siempre me han ayudado mucho y espero que sigan hacerlo.

Un abrazo de osita


----------



## Peterdg

Tarde, como siempre en estas ocasiones, pero mejor tarde que nunca (espero).

¡¡Muchas felicidades con tus 3000!!

Un cordial saludo,

Peter


----------



## oa2169

Felicidades compañero Ludaico.

Estuve intentando construir un palíndromo como  homenaje a tus tres mil pero no pude. Eres tú el que sabe de eso.

Abrazo fuerte.


----------



## Birke

¡Tres mil y qué bien puestos! 

¡¡Felicidades, casi paisano!!


----------



## Lampiste

Hola, chicos:

Aunque ya entré ayer en el hilo "treh mi" (al que os invito a participar), hoy le reitero mi felicitación más efusiva a nuestro amigo *Ludaico.*

De la iniciativa de *Blasita* y de los mensajes del "personal" puedes deducir que aquí te apreciamos mucho, *Lud, *y que celebramos siempre tus intervenciones. (Pero me da mucha rabia no poder hoy rebatir nada, ni una sola coma, de todo lo que ha dicho* Xiscomx *(E y X) . Por una vez estoy totalmente de acuerdo con ellos). 



oa2169 said:


> Estuve intentando construir un palíndromo como  homenaje a tus tres mil pero no pude.




Oye, mira, pues me has dado una idea, *Oaíta*, para cuando *Ludaico* escriba tres mensajes más:

_*¡Ay! ¿3003 ya?  *_

(Lo siento: es que yo soy de "ciencias").



Birke said:


> ¡...y qué bien puestos!





Seguro que ese es el comentario que más te ha gustado. 

Abrazos.


----------



## Pinairun

¡Y qué bien llevados! Cualquiera lo diría, pues parece ayer cuando era todavía un chavalín...

Que sean muchos más, Claudio.


----------



## duvija

Felicitaciones Ludaico! (entré tarde porque siempre me olvido de mirar 'celebraciones')


----------



## Namarne

Pinairun said:


> Que sean muchos más, Claudio.


Anda, mira, mira, lo que se descubre, así que jugando con las letricas...  
Muchas felicidades, compañero, y que sean muchísimos más.


----------



## blasita

Namarne said:


> Anda, mira, mira, lo que se descubre, así que jugando con las letricas...


Ay, la madre, yo no me había dado cuenta ... Hay que ver lo torpe que estoy.

Ummm, queridos amigos, creo que Ludaico se ha perdido en alguna selva o mar de por ahí. ¿Alguien tiene alguna pista? De hecho, le he puesto una orden de busca y captura.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicidades.


----------

